# Look What We Caught!!!



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Went Bass fishing and ended up with this beast. Well, took a break from Bass fishing, started tossing some Gulps for Reds, caught this 10 pound Triple Tail. Thanks AP :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy: for the net job...

NJD


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Yessir!!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Dad gum!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Wowser! What body of water? Thanks


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice top water grouper!


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow! That's awesome.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That will make more than two sandwiches! Great post and pic.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I've always wanted to catch one of those. Nice catch!


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

chaps said:


> Wowser! What body of water? Thanks


Pensacola Bay...

NJD


----------



## circlehook69 (Apr 23, 2010)

NICE!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Awwww
Someee


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Well that's awesome!
was he around any thing or just open water?


----------



## MC Yak (Nov 16, 2014)

Nice!:thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Fine Fine Fine.....always wanted to catch one!!! never have yet, YET!


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

barefoot said:


> Well that's awesome!
> was he around any thing or just open water?


Open Water...

NJD


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Thats why you put a bait in the water! great fish.


----------



## Guyon (Jan 22, 2015)

Great catch. I got one out on the old bridge years ago. It was sniffing around my bait bucket, I tossed down a Gotcha, and it nailed it.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful Tripletail!!! Way to take advantage of the opportunity


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

That's awesome. I've always wanted to catch one.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The first one I ever caught was off the 3 mile bridge when I was around 20. I didn't know what it was..!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Those are no good to eat and very dangerous to handle... Glad you picked him up with a grip. If you'll just bag him and throw him in your fridge and give me your address, I'll be glad to stop by and pick it up and dispose of it for you so no one gets hurt. 

Very nice fish btw...


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice fish.....one of the best eating fish in the ocean.
Whyme


----------

